# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  "El cole tiene magia"

## Pulgas

En Logroño, dentro del V Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles" presentaré una pequeña charla sobre Magia Infantil en los colegios. Poco a poco iré comentando aquí algunas cuestiones sobre el tema. De momento, y para abrir boca, os dejo el sumario de lo que quiero tratar. (En realidad no podré taratarlo todo, no me dará tiempo, pero está recogido íntegramente en unas pequeñas notas de las que hablaremos más adelante  :Wink1: ).

*Sumario*
*Presentación.* 


*¿Qué tiene de especial hacer magia infantil en un colegio?* 
Rompiendo la monotonía. Los niños obligados. La disciplina. Elementos de distracción del peque. *¿Cómo diseño la sesión?* 
¿Qué esperan de nosotros? 
Los profesores.Los alumnos.A cada edad, lo suyo.
Los niños de infantil.Primer ciclo de primaria.Segundo ciclo de primaria.Tercer ciclo de primaria.Sesiones de edades mixtas.La duración de las sesiones.¿Cómo me visto?¿Cómo dispongo a los peques en la sala?
¿Sentados en sillas o en el suelo?Varias sesiones en un solo día.La preparación del material.¿Y si actúo con mi sesión habitual?*¿Dónde actúo?*
En el aula.En un aula “especial” (Biblioteca, sala de psicomotricidad, etc.)En el gimnasio.En el salón de actos (o en el teatro).En el patio.*Al acabar la sesión.*
Aplausos.Recogida de material.Avalanchas.Felicitaciones.Despedida del centro.El cobro del trabajo.*El adulto en la sesión.*
Los profes.
El trato a los profesores.¿Deben estar los profesores en la sesión?Problemas que origina el profesorado.Sesiones para público familiar.*Otros datos a tener en cuenta.*
¿Qué hago cuando llego a un cole?Niños con necesidades educativas especiales.La magia y las áreas transversales.Magia con animales en elcolegio.

----------


## MagDani

¿La vas a presentar el Viernes o el Sábado?, porque si es el viernes me la voy a perder, no podré llegar hasta la hora de la cena.

Me parece Super interesante el tema.

¿has pensado en publicar una notas de conferencia?

Tengo tantas cosas que hablar contigo, tanta necesidad de absorber conocimiento que aunque solo faltan 15 días para el encuentro de este año, ya tengo ganas de que llegue el del año que viene.

Un abrazo fuerte

----------


## ignoto

*¡Quiero un ejemplar de las notas!*

*¡Ya!*

----------


## Tracer

En el mensaje creo que dice que está todo recogido en unas notas. Supongo que se podran conseguir.

----------


## Ritxi

DANI-
19:00:    Conferencia – “Magia en los Colegios” - Mago Saldaña

Fernando yo quiero esas notas y firmadas de puño y letra  :Cool: 

P.D.- Que ganas tengo de ir a Logroño...

----------


## belenny

Jo, yo no puedo ir pero me vendrían de perlas también las notas  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

> Jo, yo no puedo ir pero me vendrían de perlas también las notas


habla con Fernando  :O13:

----------


## Nadir

Pulgas, el contenido de tus notas tiene una pinta estupenda. Enhorabuena por la paciencia y el trabajo que imagino que hay detrás de ellas.

Por otro lado, siendo yo totalmente ignorante en lo referente a magia infantil, me gustaría saber si podrías responderme a lo siguiente: ¿hasta qué edades consideras que puede tener validez el contenido de tus apuntes?

¡Que se dé bien la charla!

----------


## Pulgas

En los apuntes abordo hasta tercer cilo de primaria: 10-11/12 años.
Es una cuestión práctica. El sistema educativo español los pasa luego a Secundaria (muchos de ellos en instituto) y ahí es absurdo intentar tratarlos como niños.

Gracias a todos por la acogida.
Ya os iré contando cómo va el tema. De momento, voy a presentarlo en Logroño.

----------


## MagNity

Ritix que te parece si animamos a Fernando para que nos haga una visita de cortesía por el SIS!!! xD

----------


## Magnano

> Ritix que te parece si animamos a Fernando para que nos haga una visita de cortesía por el SIS!!! xD


Estoy con Nity, Fernando te toca visitar la SIS :Cool1:

----------


## Moñiño

Yo quiero unas. Me vienen al pelo ahora que mas o menos tengo diseñado el armazon para un show especifico para fiens de curso en colegios.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Yo tengo en mente tambien hacer fines de curso (me quedan 9 meses), bueno ya hice uno el curso pasado, pero junto con otros grandes magos (Magofilia) pero eso es otra história, me refiero a un show solo mio (supongo que tambien tu te refieres a eso) pero de momento solo tengo un boceto y muchas ideas.
Esto me va a venir de perlas

----------


## maximus

Pulgas, estaríamos encantados de ver publicadas tus notas. De no ser así...estaría encantado de conocerlas. ¡Pasadlo bien!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hola! pulgas, vas a venderlo? cuanto cuesta? me interesa mucho, lo malo es que estoy al otro lado del mundo... sin embargo si me lo vendes en digital tambien te lo compro, si existe la posibilidad avisame, pura vida!

----------


## Pulgas

Tadavía no lo sé muy bien.

De momento quiero ser prudente y esperar a ver qué opina la gente en el Encuentro de Magos Infantiles (Mira que si luego os vendo algo que todo el mundo cree que es una castaña...  :302: )

----------


## MagDani

Fernando, viniendo de tu NUNCA va ha ser una castaña.

¿Al menos en en encuentro si las venderás? y así opinamos los presentes

----------


## Pulgas

(Gracias por el piropo)  :Smile1: 

Sí, al Encuentro llevaré unos cuantos ejemplares para la venta.

----------


## maximus

ya veo...la pela es la pela... 
jejeje.....

----------


## Iban

¿Unos cuantos?

Fernando, ten cuidado. Sospecho que no van a ser suficientes. Te lo digo en serio. No nos hagas la faena de tener que darnos de tortas para conseguir un ejemplar.

----------


## MagDani

Ahora no tengo ni tiempo ni palabras para expresar lo interesante y didáctica que fue la charla, tan solo puedo decir que me encuentro entre los afortunados de haber podido ver, sentir y escuchar a Fernando transmitiendo a todos sus conocimientos y experiencia con la magia en los colegios.

Las notas de conferencia , no son notas, es mas bien un libro, si tenéis oportunidad de haceros con un ejemplar no lo dudeis.

Gracias por tu dedicación y esfuerzo

----------


## lossar

La charla no solo fue prodiga en ideas, sino también con una puesta en escena novedosa y que realmente hacían mantener la atención.

Al respecto de las notas (las cuales Fernando dedicaba de una forma personal) hay que tener en cuenta lo que el mismo se empeña en aclarar desde el principio, las ideas en ellas contenidas no deben de ser tomadas como un dogma de fe, sino como resultado de su amplia experiencia a lo largo de los años. Eso le honra.

Estoy seguro que de su lectura, y después de leer sus opiniones, cambiareis la forma de afrontar la realización de este tipo de actuaciones. Yo ya lo he hecho

Gracias Fernando por tu generosidad a la hora de compartir tus conocimientos

----------


## Moñiño

Imprescindible para culaquier mago. Lastima que tuviese que ser tan corta. Fue un placer para la mente, el baño de ideas recibido.
Salutres.

----------


## 7deTrebol

Me interesan mucho esas notas Fernando =). Asique cuando te decidas a vender ejemplares... o lo tengas listo, aqui estoy. 

Saludetes

----------


## diverland

Igualmente te digo Fernando, informa cuando esten accesibles esas notas!!

Saludos
Santi

----------


## Tovaric

Hola Pulgas, estoy más que interesado en tus notas de conferencia, si me puedes hacer el favor de mandarme un privado y contarme como puedo hacerme con ellas te lo agradecería.
un saludo

----------


## Moss

¿PERO DÓNDE ESTABA ENTERRADO ESTE HILO?.


Fernando, sería un honor tener esas notas en mi mini-biblioteca mágica.

----------


## Pulgas

Tengo varios ejemplares impresos y encuadernados. En cuanto saque un ratito apra ir a Correos y preguntar presupuesto de envío, os cuento.
Gracias a todos.

----------


## Moss

Como que "presupuesto de envío"... estás flipao. Te mando un MP con mi dirección, me dices lo que cuestan y te hago el ingreso. Tu mándalas que con el cartero ya me arreglo yo.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Mandale dos, y que me haga llegar un ejemplar!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## luis_bcn

otro para mi ,aunque no toco nada de infantil unas notas así tiene que estar en cualquier minibiblioteca !!
ritxi traetelas el miercoles que viene, :P

----------


## MagDani

Anoche al leer los post, las saqué de nuevo y las tengo en la mesilla, les estoy dando una releeida, porque no tienen desperdicio.

----------


## Ritxi

Los que fuimos a Logroño ya las tenemos... y firmadas de puño y letra  :001 005:

----------


## Tovaric

Pulgas, recuerda que he sido yo el primero en pedírtelas ajajja, a ver si me voy a quedar sin ellas con estos agonías  :117: 




> Los que fuimos a Logroño ya las tenemos... y firmadas de puño y letra


No hagas más sangre que cuando fue la conferencia yo no sabía ni lo que era un fp.  :117: DDD

----------


## Moss

Veo estas Notas en Tiendamagia...

----------


## Tovaric

Moss a ver si me puedes pasar el link que no las veo por ningún sitio.
un abrazo

----------


## Pulgas

No están en TiendaMagia. Supongo que es una forma de hablar.

----------


## Moss

Joer Tovaric... era una predicción.  :Smile1:

----------


## Tovaric

que cortito soy jajajaja. Moss te perdono porque me has recomendado un super libro para mi peque  :117:

----------


## Moss

> que cortito soy jajajaja. Moss te perdono porque me has recomendado un super libro para mi peque



 :Great:

----------


## Moss

> Tengo varios ejemplares impresos y encuadernados. En cuanto saque un ratito apra ir a Correos y preguntar presupuesto de envío, os cuento.
> Gracias a todos.



Tierra llamando a Pulgaaas...

----------


## Ritxi

> Tierra llamando a Pulgaaas...


Pulgas de camino a mi casa, esta noche le aprieto  :Smile1:

----------


## Tovaric

No quería ser cansino, pero ya que os poneis vosotros... Pulgasssss esas notasssssssss jejeje

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ups, tenéis razón!
Resuelto.
Echad un vistazo aquí:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/el-c...72/#post302814

----------


## Tovaric

Muchísimas gracias, tiene una pinta buenísima sólo con ver el índice.

un abrazo.

----------

